# UNIGINE Superposition Benchmark released



## StefanM (Apr 11, 2017)

Superposition Benchmark Brand new GPU stress-testing tool from UNIGINE. It also features interactive VR experience with support for Oculus Rift and HTC Vive.

   Key Features

Top-notch visuals powered by UNIGINE 2 Engine
Global leaderboards for benchmark scores
Stress load for the GPU heating system
Scalable quality settings
VR mode (Oculus Rift and HTC Vive)
Free interactive mode with mini-games
Support for Windows and Linux
Compare your hardware scores with other users worldwide!
Check if your rig is VR-ready!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## StefanM (Apr 11, 2017)

FYI: crashes with Intel GPU and OpenGL API (while Direct X works fine).
I submitted a bug report to Intel...


----------



## ShurikN (Apr 11, 2017)

Alienware 15 (2017)


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 11, 2017)

Cool  Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 11, 2017)

Can someone please start a thread with rules before the place  goes mental.

Downloading now...........


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice benchmark, looks good and gets pretty demanding once you start cranking it up.

I agree with caps we should do a proper thread with decent formatting.

Anyway did the basics runs on my humble system...


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Can someone please start a thread with rules before the place  goes mental.
> 
> Downloading now...........


Go ahead


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 11, 2017)

Hmmmm...maybe. But if someone beats me to it...I won't complain.

I'll even give you some free gear to work with.

Single GPU
____________


# | CPU| Frequency | GPU| GPU Clocks | Score | User Name
1.)
2.)
3.)
4.)
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)



Spoiler: Sub Top 10 Single GPU Scores



Single GPU
____________


|CPU| Frequency | GPU| GPU Clocks | Score | User Name




Multi GPU
____________


# | CPU| Frequency | GPU| GPU Clocks | # of GPUs | Score | User Name
1.)
2.)
3.)
4.)
5.)
6.)
7.)
8.)
9.)
10.)



Spoiler: Sub Top 10 Multi GPU Scores



Multi GPU
____________


| CPU| Frequency | GPU| GPU Clocks | # of GPUs | Score | User Name


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 11, 2017)

1080P Medium Quailty



1080P High Quailty



1080P Extreme Quality


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Apr 11, 2017)

I think that my cpu is holding me back badly... gpu load sits around 85-93% most of the time...





This is my card (R9 Fury strix 4096 shaders on a 375W/325Amp custom bios):


I made a bracket and slapped a Thermalright Shaman on it, it smokes the stock Strix cooler. Also milled a VRM cooler out of a ram heatpipe cooler .


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 11, 2017)

_*Pentium G3258 + GTX970
Win10 x64*_


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 11, 2017)

@jboydgolfer, in case you weren't aware


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Apr 11, 2017)

(Copy paste from the other thread)

I think that my cpu is holding me back badly... gpu load sits around 85-93% most of the time...






This is my card (R9 Fury strix 4096 shaders on a 375W/325Amp custom bios):


 

I made a bracket and slapped a Thermalright Shaman on it, it smokes the stock Strix cooler. Also milled a VRM cooler out of a ram heatpipe cooler .


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 11, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> in case you weren't aware


i saw it, but i didnt want to save it, just the Screen shot. when i upload it to imgur it is saved  anyway. also, when you screenshot only it also saves to clipboard i think i saw that message atleast.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 11, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i saw it, but i didnt want to save it, just the Screen shot. when i upload it to imgur it is saved  anyway. also, when you screenshot only it also saves to clipboard i think i saw that message atleast.


Saves to the screenshot folder under the user profile folder plus adds a copy to the clipboard. Just thought I'd let you know your doing more work than is necessary.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## biffzinker (Apr 11, 2017)

uuuaaaaaa said:


> I think that my cpu is holding me back badly


Might be time for a Ryzen R5 1600 or Intel 7700K?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 11, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Saves to the screenshot folder under the user profile folder plus adds a copy to the clipboard. Just thought I'd let you know your doing more work than is necessary.



i like to upload my pics to imgur, so they are saved there.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Apr 11, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Might be time for a Ryzen R5 1600 or Intel 7700K?



I'm planning on R7 1700/1800x + AsRock Taichi and 3600Mhz of gskill trident Z b die


----------



## R00kie (Apr 11, 2017)

No SLI Support - I am dissappoint.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 11, 2017)

@uuuaaaaaa 
Pretty respectable score from that R9 Fury. My overclocked GTX 980 scores only 2900-ish.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (Apr 11, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> @uuuaaaaaa
> Pretty respectable score from that R9 Fury. My overclocked GTX 980 scores only 2900-ish.


 Thanks, surprised me aswell! I might try to get something more out of it with some oc in the weekend!


----------



## Basard (Apr 11, 2017)

Well, Medium runs great....  It says 1299MB used there.  High uses 3320 and extreme uses 3322.  I'm short on VRAM--I've only got 3072MB.  
I'm not sure what they are putting in that extra two megabytes, but it totally kills me on extreme.  At high, the minimum FPS only dropped for a couple of seconds at one point, otherwise it ran pretty smoothly.


----------



## KainXS (Apr 11, 2017)

Heres my RX 480 Gaming X 4Gb @1450/2105,.

Medium





Extreme


----------



## Basard (Apr 11, 2017)

And again in OpenGL....  I could barely sit through it....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 11, 2017)

Basard said:


>


? what happened there?try it without changing to OpenGL maybe?


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## MrGenius (Apr 11, 2017)

i5-3570K @ 5.0GHz + R9 280X 3GB @ 1225/1850




What's "weird" is I was watching a video on YT yesterday about this kind of stuff.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 12, 2017)

It must either not depend heavily on cpu, or it only uses 2 threads, because even with my pentium, i still got respectable enough numbers


----------



## tvamos (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## biffzinker (Apr 12, 2017)

RX 480 running OpenGL


----------



## oxezz (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## OneCool (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Basard (Apr 12, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> ? what happened there?try it without changing to OpenGL maybe?


It's two posts up from there, I ran both--for science.


----------



## Darksword (Apr 12, 2017)

*6800K @ 4.3Ghz
1080 Ti @ 1600/1500*


----------



## OneCool (Apr 12, 2017)

Wierd how some aren't showing driver version but oh well


----------



## Sempron Guy (Apr 12, 2017)

RX-470 @ 1385mhz core


----------



## Star_Hunter (Apr 12, 2017)

4770K @ 4.6GHz
1665/1519


----------



## FishHead69 (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## mdbrotha03 (Apr 12, 2017)

Bumped up core clock and memory


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 12, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Can someone please start a thread with rules before the place goes mental.




 I agree, it's mayhem because people are doing both directX and the openGL versions. I'm certainly far too lazy to do it.

I suppose it doesn't really hurt anyone it's just that this thread will be abandoned and all the results posted with it


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 12, 2017)

O.k., I've laid the foundation for a scores thread. But I'd really rather not be the OP/one in charge of it. So if somebody wants to take it and run with it you're more than welcome to. Seriously. Please don't make me have to do it. I'm pretty chock full of benchmark scores threads to run at the moment. All you have to do is copy and paste my template(see spoiler below) into a new thread. I can talk you through that and/or the rest of the process. All that would need done once you've got it going is to PM W1zzard and ask him to keep the OP open for editing. He'll be happy to do that for you. Then you just have to get the hang of entering data into the tables. It's not very hard. But does require some patience. I can give pointers on how to make it as quick and easy as possible.


Spoiler: Thread Template



***Your submission will not be added if you fail to follow the rules stated below.***

Benchmark setup:

1.) *Benchmark > Performance > Preset > 1080p Extreme or 4K Optimized or 8K Optimized*
2.) *Graphics API > DirectX or OpenGL*
3.) Integrated/onboard graphics scores, and/or the usage of software such as Lucid Virtu/XLR8/Hydra, *are not* allowed (iGPU otherwise enabled *is* allowed)
4.) Tessellation settings on AMD cards *not bypassed* in CCC/Crimson (AMD optimized tessellation and shader cache, and surface format optimization *are *allowed*)
5.) Texture filtering set to *standard* (performance texture filtering *is not* allowed**)
6.) You must provide a screenshot from the Superposition screenshots folder(see bottom of post)
7.) You must also provide correct GPU and CPU clocks (CPU-Z & GPU-Z proof *is* *not* required, but providing such proof is not discouraged)
8.) The only allowed "tweak" is overclocking. *Absolutely no driver tweaks (other than stated above) or operating system tweaks are permitted*
*Because AMD optimized tessellation and shader cache and surface format optimization are the default settings, and none of them have a significant impact on scores.
**Because that would be considered a driver tweak, and it can have a significant impact on scores.

It will ensure that we have consistent results.

***Scores***

Single GPU 1080p Extreme
____________


# | CPU| Frequency | GPU| GPU Clocks | Score | User Name
1.)|  |  |  |  |  |
2.)|  |  |  |  |  |
3.)|  |  |  |  |  |
4.)|  |  |  |  |  |
5.)|  |  |  |  |  |
6.)|  |  |  |  |  |
7.)|  |  |  |  |  |
8.)|  |  |  |  |  |
9.)|  |  |  |  |  |
10.)|  |  |  |  |  |



Spoiler: Sub Top 10 Single GPU 1080p Extreme Scores



Single GPU 1080p Extreme
____________


|CPU| Frequency | GPU| GPU Clocks | Score | User Name



Multi GPU 1080p Extreme
____________


# | CPU| Frequency | GPU| GPU Clocks | # of GPUs | Score | User Name
1.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
2.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
3.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
4.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
5.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
6.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
7.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
8.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
9.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
10.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |



Spoiler: Sub Top 10 Multi GPU 1080p Extreme Scores



Multi GPU 1080p Extreme
____________


| CPU| Frequency | GPU| GPU Clocks | # of GPUs | Score | User Name



Single GPU 4K Optimized
____________


# | CPU| Frequency | GPU| GPU Clocks | Score | User Name
1.)|  |  |  |  |  |
2.)|  |  |  |  |  |
3.)|  |  |  |  |  |
4.)|  |  |  |  |  |
5.)|  |  |  |  |  |
6.)|  |  |  |  |  |
7.)|  |  |  |  |  |
8.)|  |  |  |  |  |
9.)|  |  |  |  |  |
10.)|  |  |  |  |  |



Spoiler: Sub Top 10 Single GPU 4K Optimized Scores



Single GPU 4K Optimized
____________


|CPU| Frequency | GPU| GPU Clocks | Score | User Name



Multi GPU 4K Optimized
____________


# | CPU| Frequency | GPU| GPU Clocks | # of GPUs | Score | User Name
1.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
2.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
3.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
4.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
5.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
6.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
7.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
8.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
9.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
10.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |



Spoiler: Sub Top 10 Multi GPU 4K Optimized Scores



Multi GPU
____________


| CPU| Frequency | GPU| GPU Clocks | # of GPUs | Score | User Name




Single GPU 8K Optimized
____________


# | CPU| Frequency | GPU| GPU Clocks | Score | User Name
1.)|  |  |  |  |  |
2.)|  |  |  |  |  |
3.)|  |  |  |  |  |
4.)|  |  |  |  |  |
5.)|  |  |  |  |  |
6.)|  |  |  |  |  |
7.)|  |  |  |  |  |
8.)|  |  |  |  |  |
9.)|  |  |  |  |  |
10.)|  |  |  |  |  |



Spoiler: Sub Top 10 Single GPU 8K Optimized Scores



Single GPU 8K Optimized
____________


|CPU| Frequency | GPU| GPU Clocks | Score | User Name




Multi GPU 8K Optimized
____________


# | CPU| Frequency | GPU| GPU Clocks | # of GPUs | Score | User Name
1.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
2.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
3.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
4.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
5.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
6.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
7.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
8.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
9.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |
10.)|  |  |  |  |  |  |



Spoiler: Sub Top 10 Multi GPU 8K Optimized Scores



Multi GPU 8K Optimized
____________


| CPU| Frequency | GPU| GPU Clocks | # of GPUs | Score | User Name











i5-3570K @ 5.0GHz + R9 280X 3GB @ 1225/1850 = 2175


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks like it scales heavily with the CPU again...good job


----------



## ensabrenoir (Apr 12, 2017)

970 showing its age.....time for a tune up


----------



## ianyanian (Apr 12, 2017)

1433 core, 3920 memory, constant 1.230 V, stock cooler with fan rpm limit removed, 170% power limit


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 12, 2017)

My runs. Decided to throw a 4K Optimized in there.

6800K @ 4.2GHz, 32GB 3000MHz memory, GTX 1080 @ +100core +400 memory +50% Volts.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2017)

Crossfire didn't work at all. Card is throttled the whole time too...damn 480's







Laptop actually doesn't do too awful


----------



## CyberCT (Apr 12, 2017)

i7 4790k @ 4.6GHz
GTX 1080 @ Core +203 MHz, Memory +400 MHz


----------



## SpartanM07 (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## natr0n (Apr 12, 2017)

8=============================================================D


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 12, 2017)

Why are people posting Medium settings scores? Extreme or bust! This is the point of benchmarks, to watch slideshows!


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 12, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Why are people posting Medium settings scores? Extreme or bust! This is the point of benchmarks, to watch slideshows!


In that case 8k or nothing as my rx 480 gets 3.8fps average


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 12, 2017)

I mean, still use resolution you always use. Just cramming more pixels on screen can make anything more demanding. But more advanced effects are there for a reason and Superposition does look amazing. We've actually come to a point where PC graphics now look basically as good as high quality movie CGI from maybe few years ago. In realtime!


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 12, 2017)

I just tested with my system and first run I forgot to turn off G-Sync and it actually gave me a higher score leaving G-Sync on then turning it off 


1080P High with G-Sync




1080P High without G-Sync





Yeh I am running an old driver i know haven't got around to update it.


----------



## erixx (Apr 12, 2017)

Nightly bastas!!! I wake up to find a ragin thread! )))

Downloading...must be slowest D/L ever, poor Unigine servers!

Btw: Windows download size is 1GB, and Linux is 2 GB! How's that!?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 12, 2017)

@erixx why not download it from TPU's servers¿

I did that and it went fast.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 12, 2017)

@cdawall What clocks were your RX 480's running at for that run? seeing as from the clocks I've seen you get to your score seems low seeing as I beat you with a slower CPU and GPU


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2017)

Nuckles56 said:


> @cdawall What clocks were your RX 480's running at for that run? seeing as from the clocks I've seen you get to your score seems low seeing as I beat you with a slower CPU and GPUView attachment 86232 View attachment 86233 View attachment 86234 View attachment 86235



First test ran at 1410/2150. Everything else heat throttle between 1260-1330 cards are stacked with no room the breath. I haven't been able to hold over 1430 stable with the cards in crossfire. Still having issues with too much heat in the case.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 12, 2017)

I'll run this thing on my ancient AMD E-450 APU laptop. Just for fun.


----------



## Slizzo (Apr 12, 2017)

1080P Medium to show how much processor can affect scores. I threw 4K in there because I needed to try to offload from CPU a little.

Also, looks like 4K Optimized shoots for 60FPS.

All my runs are with G-Sync ON and my frame limiter turned OFF.  I generally cap my framerate with RTSS to 142.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 12, 2017)

There's an official scores thread now(link below). For those that don't already know about it.

Unigine Superposition Benchmark - post your results!

EDIT: WHOA...COOL!!! What's that? The game mode. Check it out. You can wander around the room. Pick things up and throw them. Draw and erase with different colors of chalk on the blackboards. Turn lights off and on. Throw darts. Use the experimental machine to change time of day, alter the speed of time, and engage the antigravity effects. I'm going back in for another session...


----------



## khurram40 (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## areyoumadboy (Jun 20, 2017)

Pretty happy with what.


----------

